# Torco vs. Royal Purple



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

A few questions guys...

1) How many quarts do I need to change my gear oil/differential fluid?

2) Which do most of you guys prefer between the two brands and whats your defense?

3) Will the Harrop Differential cover change the the amount of gear oil needed, if so how much?

4) What is the pros of having the bigger cover?

5) How much friction modifier should I add in either case?

Thanks for any help you guys can give me. I'm just trying to learn, I greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I had RP and switched to Torco. RP is hit and miss with most people. My rear was clunky and the LSD made noise with RP when I switched to Torco, its a lot quiter now.

Harrop will add more fluid, the advantage of more fluid is the rear will run cooler. Also the Harrop will add more stabilty to the rear sub frame than the stock diff mount.

It takes 1.6L of gear oil for the diff and GM calls for 1oz of FM. I used a full 4oz bottle of Torco FM without problems thats just me.

Not sure how much the Harrop adds maybe an extra quart or so.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not impressed with Royal Purple.

I'm running Torco Synthetic gear oil with a Ford friction modifying from Torco.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys thanks. I understand the Ford friction modifier is better for us due to the shape of the housing correct? My shifting is so loud and clunky right now and I just want the car to be quieter and preferbly smoother. Do you think I will see these results if I change these fluids?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

BlackJackByte said:


> Hey guys thanks. I understand the Ford friction modifier is better for us due to the shape of the housing correct? My shifting is so loud and clunky right now and I just want the car to be quieter and preferbly smoother. Do you think I will see these results if I change these fluids?


Its Type F(Ford) friction modifier. It works better for our cone type LSD. If your rear end is clunking it should work better for you.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i was reading a gear oil shoot out after i read this thread earlier today. first i wanna say that the company doing the shoot out is owned by amsoil but i think they had more than ten different oils and tested the hell out of them! the royal purple and the torco both scored pretty low. like the torc was pretty good at some tests and was the bottom of the pack at others the royal purple was pretty consistent one of the bottom. but you gotta wonder even if amsoil rigged it in their favor most other brands, not amsoil, out performed royal purple and torco.. i put royal purple in my rear dif and now its clankin around im definatly gonna give amsoil a try! 
check this out it looks pretty legit to me
Powered by Google Docs


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

1 How many quarts do I need to change my gear oil/differential fluid?
1.7 Quarts
2) Which do most of you guys prefer between the two brands and whats your defense?
AMSOIL or Pennzoil Platinum in a pinch
3) Will the Harrop Differential cover change the the amount of gear oil needed, if so how much?
I used about 2.75 quarts total. Stock is 1.7 so you gain about a quart
4) What is the pros of having the bigger cover?
More capacity means lower oil temperatures. The "Pros" of the cover itself are less axle tramp/torque bind and wheel hop plus it doesn't wander around like the stock piece of GARBAGE. I speak of the Harrop Sports cover.
5) How much friction modifier should I add in either case?
I used the whole tube of AMSOIL and it's going fine since October
The Engine take 6.5 quarts of oil and they make this thing called an "Owners Manual". ALL of the capacities are on page 5-92:cool


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ........ i put royal purple in my rear dif and now its clankin around im definatly gonna give amsoil a try!.....


I called Amsoil and they have nothing for the GTO diff.

They recommended the factory diff oil.

Anyone try Neo Oil? It's suppose to be the best and they've been around longer than Amsoil from what I've heard.

Formula 1 and other reputable race teams/events, etc. use their oils.










Gear Oils

it's a family owned mom & pop shop in So Cal.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

chilliwhiggerE said:


> 1 How many quarts do I need to change my gear oil/differential fluid?
> 1.7 Quarts
> 2) Which do most of you guys prefer between the two brands and whats your defense?
> AMSOIL or Pennzoil Platinum in a pinch
> ...


Amsoil and Pennzoil Ultra and about dead even on what they offer. The difference would be the price where Pennzoil out shines. I run Pennzoil Ultra in my almost $15k rebuilt engine. It's also the same oil that Ferrari or North America uses for their cars.

I wish someone would give their Pennzoil 75/140 a try and give some feedback. The reviews on other cars look good.

I can't find it at any of the retail shops around here that carries this.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

that is what i dont understand how can they not have a diff oil that they recommend? why wouldnt the amsoil 75w 140 work what is the difference other than being a superior product?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

sorry about the link. try going to google and typing in amsoil gear oil review and click on the third link down, click quick view. if your interested


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> that is what i dont understand how can they not have a diff oil that they recommend? why wouldnt the amsoil 75w 140 work what is the difference other than being a superior product?


I think they (like other oil vendors) were experiencing too many complaints about the 75w140 not working as desired for the GTO - even with their friction modifier.

This being said, they probably didn't want to spend more time on this and have recommended that we go back to the GM OEM oil.

This is just a simple conjecture.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

penzoil seem like a good candidate.. also castoral syntec did good in the testing both only failed one test.. while others failed atleast four to five.. so im at a loss i cant deside what to use to replace my royal purple.. but i wanna get it out soon..


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

pennzoil is $12/qt and supposedly has the friction modifiers in there.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

BlackJackByte said:


> A few questions guys...
> 
> 1) Which do most of you guys prefer between the two brands and whats your defense?
> 
> ...


I am loving the Gm 75-90. Thinner fluid lubricates better, Doesn't break down as quick, dissapates heat better and cotes metal easier than the previous sludge like 75-140. Modifier is already mixed in too.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

has anyone else tried 75w 90? i wondered about because thinner oil is more power.. is there a reason gm recommends 75w 140. its not gonna damage anything will it if you go with the 75 90? because if not im deffinatly goin with the amsoil


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

140w is suppose to provide more protection in terms of shock, load and shear.

I would stick with the 140w.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thinner oil may allow for more power but what about longevity of the gears themselves? Someone GM or Dana had more R&D with what they recommend there is a reason why the recommend certain weights of oil.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I just ordered the Torco Oil with Type F Friction Modifier last week. Still waiting for it in the mail. I was also torn between many different brands, but everyone seemed to reccomend Torco. Haven't heard many bad reviews on it, if any.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

u get the Synthetic version?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea you have the choice between Synthetic or Racing and I got the SGO 75w-140


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I tried pumping that Torco RGO 85-140 through my hand pump and it was a pain. A big differance than the SGO 75-140.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok well I just wanted to give my final two cents. A couple of weeks ago I put a new rear end in my car. I got rp thinking ya this is expensive nice stuff, beliving all the hype. Well not a day after I get the new rear end in it starts clanking around when I put it in first and reverse when I let out the clutch. So I checked all the bolts. Everything is tight. So I started looking for the best gear oil to see if that was my problem or if it was my slightly used rear diff. Well finally I tooK gm4lifes advice and torco is bad ass! Not like royal purple which was very black after only like five hundred miles! I went with the rgo 85 140 and it was like honey consistensy but the drive train is perfect now! NO Clanking at all torco is were it's At when it comes to rp vs torco rp gear oil sucks. Sorry it was so long I hope this helps someone


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Didn't want to go with the Synthetic route for the Torco SGO?

I'm running it right now and love it.

Torco rep said it offers more protection and performance than their RGO


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> Ok well I just wanted to give my final two cents. A couple of weeks ago I put a new rear end in my car. I got rp thinking ya this is expensive nice stuff, beliving all the hype. Well not a day after I get the new rear end in it starts clanking around when I put it in first and reverse when I let out the clutch. So I checked all the bolts. Everything is tight. So I started looking for the best gear oil to see if that was my problem or if it was my slightly used rear diff. Well finally I tooK gm4lifes advice and torco is bad ass! Not like royal purple which was very black after only like five hundred miles! I went with the rgo 85 140 and it was like honey consistensy but the drive train is perfect now! NO Clanking at all torco is were it's At when it comes to rp vs torco rp gear oil sucks. Sorry it was so long I hope this helps someone


Should have read post #2 of this thread, could have saved you time and money.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well i had already put in my rear diff before this thred was made or I probably woulda went a different route.:cheers Also I just assumed rp was awesome given all the hype on tv I didn't do any research lol so I kinda got screwed on that deal! But as for the rgo vs the sgo I got the rgo because I again assumed that you would use higher quality oil for race oil hopefully I don't regret my decision. But so far so good also the fact that torco was $8 vs $15 was nice too ha ha. 

What did the rep say was better about the sgo?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> Well i had already put in my rear diff before this thred was made or I probably woulda went a different route.:cheers


Not a good enough excuse you suppose to see into the future.:cheers


> Also I just assumed rp was awesome given all the hype on tv I didn't do any research lol so I kinda got screwed on that deal!


Well don't feel bad, I found out the hard way myself. I usally try things out on my own. I called a guy that have done research on our diffs works on them too and I told him I just swithed to RP and I was still having problems. He told me it doesn't work for everybody and try changing to Torco, after I spent some coin on RP. Now I have a spare bottle or two in my garage taking up space. Maybe I should use it to kill the weeds, and Black widows.


> But as for the rgo vs the sgo I got the rgo because I again assumed that you would use higher quality oil for race oil hopefully I don't regret my decision. But so far so good also the fact that torco was $8 vs $15 was nice too ha ha.
> 
> What did the rep say was better about the sgo?


You should be fine with the RGO.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would say that is expensive weed killer but have you priced round up lately I is rediculous how much it cost ha ha sell the rp to pimp my 
ride lol so they Can do a Oil change and the car is brand new ha ha ha


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm ordering the Torco fluid later. This thread has offered a lot of insight guys. Hopefully it'll help other too!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> .....What did the rep say was better about the sgo?


He said that the shear strength in the SGO is higher. Also, it has a longer change interval, better protects the metals from corrosion.

Both are GL6 rated, which no one seems to have (amsoil, redline, RP, etc.).

I told him that I have near-silly HP/TQ and righ away he felt more comfy with the SGO.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

:cheers


GM4life said:


> Not a good enough excuse you suppose to see into the future.:cheers
> 
> Well don't feel bad, I found out the hard way myself. I usally try things out on my own. I called a guy that have done research on our diffs works on them too and I told him I just swithed to RP and I was still having problems. He told me it doesn't work for everybody and try changing to Torco, after I spent some coin on RP. *Now I have a spare bottle or two in my garage taking up space. Maybe I should use it to kill the weeds, and Black widows.*
> 
> You should be fine with the RGO.


I accept donations. It works in my car no problem :cheers


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Ordered everything today, going to do a clutch flush too while I'm at it. Hoping this helps with the jerkyness and clanking.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

RGO or SGO?


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

batmans said:


> RGO or SGO?


SGO with the 75w90 with Type-F FM. 

04 M6 YJ with 34k miles...never had the Diff. fluid changed before.

Just had it taken care of yesterday by the guys at the local Victory Lane service center and they offered to do it for free. They said it was the nicest car they've seen in forever and it was last car of the day. Nice guys.

Anyways when we drained it it came out like solid black syrup..and with a decent amount of metal shavings. They ran some other synthic Lucas Oil for the gears thru it to clean it out then added mine. I paid them both $20 cash. They gave me the supreme car wash ticket for free as long as I agreed to "get all over it" when leaving. Bottom line, the car feels so so so much better and more smooth. Seriously drives like a new car. I'm pleased.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I thought the 75w140 is stock weight. Why the 75w90?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> I thought the 75w140 is stock weight. Why the 75w90?


When I went to the dealer, they told me 79-90 but my manual says 75-140.

I am betting that is why Julie blew 4 diffs in 17k miles lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

batmans said:


> I thought the 75w140 is stock weight. Why the 75w90?


Gm switched the recommended fluid after having so many problems with the thicker fluid. 75w140 is the stock fluid but it has been changed to 75w90. Lot better lubrication when the car is cold. 140 is like mud.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not one to create a new thread, and I like to share an interesting discovery on Torco.

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...d-for-us-drones&catid=35:Aerospace&Itemid=107

US unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) manufacturer General Atomics has prescribed South African lubricant oil for the MQ1 Predator and MQ9 Reaper 










Torco says it did not at first know that it SR-5 lubricant was being exclusively used in the UAVs engines. Torco Managing Director Frank Barlow says the lubricant has been used in all Reaper and Predator UAV engines for over 12 years. “The … manufacturer tested oils from all over the world and found Torco oils to be the best protecting their drone engines in all types of weather and conditions – hot desserts, the cold climate of high altitudes and humid environments,” Barlow said. 

“The manufacturer was purchasing the SR-5 products from the marketplace. Then they came to visit us some years later to confirm that Torco has a good quality control and the capacity to supply their expanding need of more SR-5 products. Now they are purchasing directly from Torco to open up a direct communication for their need. They also have been using Torco Engine Assembly Lube products to assemble the engines,” Balow added. “Both Torco SR-5 and Torco Engine Assembly Lube have been two of the most dependable products for the multi-million dollar drone. This is one of the real world tests that speak loudly about Torco products’ quality.”


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I used RP in my diff, lasted not even a year before clunking. I was despirate to get it out so I bought the cheap crap from Autozone. $7 a quart and its smooth as butter. Just as an experiement, I'm going to see how long it lasts, but I'll probally switch to Torco next.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me, I need to get some Torco for my diff in spring. And some AMSoil for my trans.


----------



## michaelescobar1606 (May 28, 2009)

I dont mean to steal this thread or anything. I looked all over where do you buy that torco gso no one carries it, and there website most of the local destribtors dont work.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Umm Google Torco. I ordered mine stright from them.


----------



## michaelescobar1606 (May 28, 2009)

thanks GM4life I just saw it. I don't know how I missed that. by the way thanks for all your helpful post all over the forum.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

michaelescobar1606 said:


> thanks GM4life I just saw it. I don't know how I missed that. by the way thanks for all your helpful post all over the forum.


:cheers


----------

